# Toenail loss



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Last night DD's big toenail fell off. She said, "Ouch," and asked me to look at her toe. Her big nail was unattached at one side and the base. I bandaged it up so it wouldn't get caught on anything while she was sleeping. DH took her to urgent care after school today where they removed the rest of her nail. Boy is she thankful for lidocaine. 

They told DH that she must have hurt her toe about two months ago because there was nail growing under the part that fell off. It's so weird because she doesn't remember hurting her foot. I paint her nails and have not noticed any problem. It was not loose at all until it fell off. 

Anybody else lost a nail? How long did it take to grow back? I'm kind of concerned about this summer with flip flops and horse riding (NOT in flip flops).


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

If there is already nail growing in under the part that fell of then I wouldn't worry about it! 

I lost both of my big toe nails and several of the other smaller toe nails, years ago, maybe 15 years ago, to a parasite in the Amazon River! I was doing missionary work in there for the summer, granted my big toe nails have never been the same, but they grew back with no worries!

Annie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Happened to my daughter a year or so ago. She'd been wearing a pair of tennis shoes to the gym that were a little tight around the toes. Doctor said the pressure from the shoes caused her nail to fall off...it was her big toenail too.

I can't remember how long it took for the nail to grow back...several months it seems like.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got my first look at her toe. It's the strangest thing. Now, she has nails like her grandma and her daddy--- very strong and tough. There is a paper thin layer that covers her nail bed. There's another, slightly thicker layer that covers about 1/3 of the length of her nail bed. The third layer covers 1/4 of her nail bed. There's a deep line between the second and third layers. None of these layers individually or together are half as thick as her regular nails.

Her nail will grow back. I just worry about going around in flip flops and hurting her toe while she's out with the horses.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Almost every year I will lose my big toe nail also. Many years ago the horse stepped on my toe in the barn..stupidly was wearing sandals at the time. It will become loose in the fall but by spring is comes off and another nail is well grown in ...in time to paint my nails for the summer. Doesn't hurt or get infected...What can I say..ugh..:huh:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Couple of months? :huh: I busted my thumb up good _last February_?? Just clipped the last bad piece of the nail off _two days ago_. I did have an issue where the center of the nail toward the end kept on acting like it wanted to split, just at the tip. If not for that, it would've been totally 'replaced' last month. Ugly as sin while a new nail is growing in. While I was working in the garden last year I kept it covered with 3M micropore tape to keep dirt off of it. Wasn't advised to do that, just felt better doing it. :shrug:


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Years ago I tripped over a step and banged my big toe hard enough that the nail turned black, but after a while it stopped hurting and appeared normal. Then one day the whole nail just unattached and there was a new nail growing underneath. It didn't hurt, and it grew in normal. So I agree with another poster that it should be fine.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've lost a number of nails throughout the years...never without a warning, though. Everyone's nails grow at a different rate, but my mom always said if you eat a lot of jello, it will make your nails grow stronger and faster...not sure if that's true or just an old wives' tale.If you ever injure a nail (in the future) and know it...I know this sounds gross, but it really works, and it's not as bad as it seems, it actually relieves the pressure from fluid under a damaged nail...heat a paperclip with a match till it's red hot, and then slowly push it right through the injured nail. It will form a tiny hole...instant relief, and I'm certain it prevented some of my damaged fingernails (and toe nails) from being lost. Good luck.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

My dh is always losing toenails. He's not klutzy but is always dropping heavy stuff on his feet on running into stuff with his toes. It looks gross and takes several months for them to fall off and come back.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

My friend is a runner/jogger and the pressure from the top of the shoe means she is always losing toenails. She should be able to wear shoes without a toenail or is it infected or ? I don't understand why she has to wear flip flops...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most likely a horse stepped on her toe and she forgot about it. Happened to my grandpa a few times when working with cows.

The little toenail on my right foot is always coming off. Usually a few months after I've banged it really hard. By the time the nail falls off I forget that I banged it.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Does she play sports? If so shoes that are a bit tight (or even a perfect fit) can cause toenail loss. DD lost several toenails before we started putting her in shoes that were at least a size bigger than what she needed at the advice of our Doctor.. He said it was due to the quick stops/turns in basketball and soccer and the constant friction of running in cross country damaging the nail. This year we bought bigger basketball and running shoes (about 1 size up, not enough to feel awkward but enough so that the toes do not touch). No problems since.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Dealing with that right now. Wore a pr. of clogs with added thick socks one day to town. About time to go home my big toe started hurting but ok when got home and took off shoes. Next day all blue...now loose but doesn't wanna fall of yet can see new toenal underneath. Can't afford dr. visit so just keeping a bandaid on it so it doesn't rip off prematurely...ouch. Know I had a runner friend who had this happen several times so not too worried as no s/s of infection.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Kid. Hope she heals fast. I just seen this thread. I ripped my big toe nail off early Sunday morning. It's horrible. Give her extra Ice Cream.


----------

